# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  музыка)))

## калека

я лично люблю РОК!!!!!!!!!любой ... ) еще люблю очень тяжелую музыку!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Groft

rock & Nu metal

----------


## калека

> rock & Nu metal


респект!  =)

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

народ голосуйте!интересно кто тут че слушает!

----------


## Shu_b

95i2.fm

----------


## XP user

Надеюсь, что это не дурной тон, но я слушаю преимущественно классику. Очень люблю концерты для фортепьяно...

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

Подобный опрос (и ИМО - даже не один  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) уже был. О себе могу сказать: На моем МР3 соседствуют Рахманинов, Т. и С. Никитины, Pink, Тимур Шаов, Beethoven, Queen и мн. др.  :Smiley: 
Я не люблю делить музыку на любимый и не любимый жанр: Можно слушать прекрасную интерпретацию Beatles и Deep Purple в исполнении симфонического оркестра или наоборот - Людвига вана Бетхофена в исполнении рок-музыкантов. Главное - понимать или чувствовать то или иное произведение.

----------


## калека

все понятно=) вкусы у нас разные... как я уже понял имеет значение возраст=)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

классный експиримент! народ голосуйте! интересно всем!никто не будет с Вас смеятся ! каждый имеет свой голос(и мнение). ГОЛОСУЕМ!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Надеюсь, что это не дурной тон, но я слушаю преимущественно классику. Очень люблю концерты для фортепьяно...
> 
> Paul


все норм ! каждый имеет свой вкус! а кто будет насмеиватся- тоГо забаним)))или зафлудим))

----------


## XP user

> все понятно=) вкусы у нас разные... как я уже понял имеет значение возраст=)


Ещё и образование - я пианист...  :Wink: 
P.S.: Скажу вам секрет - всё, что вы слушаете основано на музыке Баха.

Paul

----------


## калека

круто=)

----------


## kps

> P.S.: Скажу вам секрет - всё, что вы слушаете основано на музыке Баха.


Все музыкальные стили? С этим не согласен.

----------


## XP user

> Все музыкальные стили? С этим не согласен.


Линия баса + архитектура мелодий, не ритм, конечно.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## калека

kps а что Вы слушаете?!

----------


## Muffler

Trance

----------


## калека

> Trance


 крутЬ!

----------


## pig

Плохо, что нет мультивибора. потому что я под настроение могу и рок послушать, и джаз, и фолк, и бардов. Кстати, так и не возьму в толк: Саймон и Гарфункель - это какой жанр? IMHO, пограничный.

----------


## XP user

> Плохо, что нет мультивибора. потому что я под настроение могу и рок послушать, и джаз, и фолк, и бардов. Кстати, так и не возьму в толк: Саймон и Гарфункель - это какой жанр? IMHO, пограничный.


Это называется folk-pop. Мне очень нравится.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

_Стоят три металлиста и разговаривают.

Первый говорит: "Я вчера был на концерте классной металльной группы!"
Другие два: "Металл-л-л-л-л!!!"
Второй говорит: "А я вчера купил новый альбом металльной группы!"
Другие два: "Металл-л-л-л-л!!!"
Третий говорит: "А я купил себе электро-гитару, теперь буду играть в нашей металльной группе!"
Другие два: "Металл-л-л-л-л!!!"

Тут к ним подходит невысокий парень в очках и говорит: "Вы представляете, у меня дома живет карась!"
Металлисты: "Ну и чего нам твой карась?!"
Парень: "Да нет, вы не понимаете, он вчера икру метал."
Металлисты: "Металл-л-л-л-л!!!"_

Вот и я люблю металллл... преимущественно power и symphonic, но и другие направления тяжелой музыки послушать не против... Лишь бы вокал был хороший  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## XP user

> Вот и я люблю металллл... преимущественно power и symphonic, но и другие направления тяжелой музыки послушать не против... Лишь бы вокал был хороший


Попробуйте достать запись Эмиля Гилельса (5-й концерт для фортепьяно Бетховена - Emil Gilels, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra). Громоподобные аккорды там в его исполнении звучат как драгоценный метал.  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

издеваетесь, Paul)))

----------


## Kuzz

> Вот и я люблю металллл... преимущественно power и symphonic





> Этот стиль чаще всего определяют как пауэр-метал и симфоник-метал.


Случайно не вашего авторства статься?  :Cheesy:

----------


## Surfer

Слушаю всё, что нравится, от хип-хопа и R'n'B до калифорнийского поп-панка.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Annihilator

> <i><font color=&quot;DimGray&quot;> Вот и я люблю металллл... преимущественно power и symphonic, но и другие направления тяжелой музыки послушать не против... Лишь бы вокал был хороший


 Тоже когда-то болел металлом  :Smiley:  Death, Black, Gothic, Heavy... Готов был бить фэйсом об тейбл любого, кто не соглашался, что металл - вершина музыкального творчества и апофеоз человеческого воображения  :Cheesy:  Потом куда-то это всё делось... Теперь слушаю всю музыку, без разбору, которая не противоречит моему внутреннему миру и настроению в данный момент.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Случайно не вашего авторства статься?


неа)))

----------


## sergey888

> Надеюсь, что это не дурной тон, но я слушаю преимущественно классику. Очень люблю концерты для фортепьяно...
> 
> Paul


Конечно дурной тон, он и есть.  :Cheesy:  ШУТКА  :Wink: 

Вот я задавлся вопросом, почему одни слушают классику, а другим она как наждаком по нервам. Интересно это уже заложено в человеке или всетаки воспитано. Я например люблю разную музыку, наверно только классику переношу с трудом. У меня отец очень любил класику, а на меня это пиликанье в лучшем случае наводит уныние, в худшем просто раздражает. Для меня музыка для души та которая разгоняет кровь, а не та которая помогает блаженно пускать слюни.
Не хочу никого обидеть, просто мне сколько не пытались привить любовь к классике, ничего не вышло, я такую музыку как не понимал, так и не понимаю. А так в принципе не могу выделить отдельный стиль, иногда одно нравится, иногда другое. Бывает нравится и рок и попса и шансон, кстати обожаю дискотечную музыку 90х годов и не только русскую.  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

@ sergey888:

Классическая музыка используется и в фильмах для достижения определённых эффектов. Там она вас тоже раздражает, или вы её не замечаете? Просто никто не нашёл способ ознакомить вас постепенно с классической музыкой. Я думаю, что если я знал бы, какую музыку вы слушаете, я мог бы рекомендовать вещи для первого (не тяжёлого) знакомства.
P.S.: Я помню, как наш малыш родился 3 года тому назад. У него были проблемы в животе и он долго плакал. Я поставил (интуитивно) музыку Баха, и он успокоился; даже появилась улыбка. Также доказано, что классическая музыка хорошо влияет на память. 

Paul

----------


## sergey888

@ p2u:

В фильмах как раз класическая музыка бывает очень в тему, но там она как бы дополнение к сюжету. Знакомить меня с классической музыкой не стоит, я не плохо с ней знаком, просто наверно мы с вами ждем от музыки разнее вещи. Могу предположить что вас такая музыка успокаивает(это мое предположение возможно далекое от истины), а я жду от музыки что бы она меня заводила, давала энергию. Проще говоря помогала пробивать лбом стены образно говоря. 

А то что вы написали про вашего малыша, просто отлично что ему понравилось, вполне возможно классическая музыка хорошо влияет на память, только от этого она не может стать для меня более приятной.

----------


## XP user

> Могу предположить что вас такая музыка успокаивает


Она меня лечит от общества. Кстати, не думайте, что я ограничиваюсь только классической музыкой. Все типы музыки, которые вы назвали и мне нравятся если грамотно (и со вкусом) сделаны...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## SDA

Paul, из классики мне нравится Рахманинов, у него есть одна композиция которая очень нравиться, вот забыл как называется... :Smiley:  , а так последнее время нравится нуар-рок "горячих финских парней" - Поэтов Осени	
Poets Of TheFall http://www.poetsofthefall.ru/ (был в мае на их концерте в клубе "Икра"), кстати их успех пошел после написания знаменитой Late Goodbye к компьютарной игре Max Payne 2, ну и датская группа NEPHEW поющая в похожей тематике http://www.nephew.dk/

----------


## ScratchyClaws

угу... классика это тоже хорошо... например реквием Моцарта  :Wink: 
ну или времена года Вивальди

да кстати... http://youtube.com/watch?v=N-DKrWSO3NI классика она классика и есть  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anton_dr

Пасиб. прикольно парни играют...

----------


## maXmo

Считаю музыку саму по себе бессодержательной и в таком виде не слушаю, исключение – песни, на один раз хватает ознакомиться с текстом. Считаю, назначение музыки – создание атмосферы к содержательному произведению и с этой задачей она хорошо справляется.




> а на меня это пиликанье в лучшем случае наводит уныние, в худшем просто раздражает


Пиликанье – это наверняка Вивальди  :Happy:  Я его тоже знаю как неплохую китайскую пытку.

----------


## barsukRed

А я вот только *Dream-Theater* могу воспринимать как серьезную тяжелую музыку. Название,правда,врят-ли кому чего-нибудь скажет... А в России тяжелой качественной (в полном понимании этого сочетания) музыки нет. 



> Пиликанье – это наверняка Вивальди


 Скрипичные произведения только живьем надо слушать. Тогда можно услышать  потусторонние звуки...  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

а электроскрипку кто-нибудь слышал? совершенно потрясающее звучание... и никакого *пиликанья*... опять же вживую слушать надо....

----------


## rav

Мдя, и ни одного направления электронной музыки... Жесть!

----------


## Karlson

ЛаэрЦЦкий наше фсЁ!

 :Smiley:

----------


## barsukRed

> а электроскрипку кто-нибудь слышал? совершенно потрясающее звучание... и никакого *пиликанья*... опять же вживую слушать надо....


Совершенно ничего общего с нормальным аккустическим инструментом... А главное-нет души в звуке...
Старые мастера(да и новые тоже) скрипкам красивые имена давали. Скрипачи считают что скрипка голос меняет когда музыкант берет ее в руки с плохим настроением. А электроскрипка-это в основе синтезатор... ИМХО  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

barsukRed, зря ты так. Да, ничего общего с обычной. но звук совершенно потрясный... 
Мы ведь не будем спорить что электрогитара мертвый инструмент по сравнению с акустической?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Попробуйте достать запись Эмиля Гилельса (5-й концерт для фортепьяно Бетховена - Emil Gilels, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra).


5-го концерта нет  :Sad: , но есть запись Гилельса Сонаты Бетховена из Карнеги Холла - на виниле, понятно. Интересует?  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> 5-го концерта нет , но есть запись Гилельса Сонаты Бетховена из Карнеги Холла - на виниле, понятно. Интересует?


Не может быть, чтобы это у меня ещё не было - у меня от Гилельса и Рихтера ВСЁ.  :Smiley:  Какая соната?

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

> Какая соната?


Mondsonate точно есть - моя любимая, но я уже давно не слушал. Когда буду дома сегодня вечером - сфотографирую конверт  :Smiley: 
Но у тебя этого диска может и не быть: Он от фирмы Мелодия  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> Mondsonate точно есть - моя любимая, но я уже давно не слушал. Когда буду дома сегодня вечером - сфотографирую конверт


Mondschein-Sonate... OK. Буду ждать...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Что люблю писать не буду, слишком много стилей. Для каждого состояния души свой стиль, свои мелодии.

Для любителей "классики" с хорошим Инетом:
http://sankerib.mixpoint.com.br/Proj...ive/index.html

----------


## XP user

@ PavelA:

У меня ссылка не работает. Вернее: Firefox не может найти сервер...

Paul

----------


## maXmo

> Скрипичные произведения только живьем надо слушать. Тогда можно услышать  потусторонние звуки...


и увидеть розовых слонов?  :Happy:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Mondschein-Sonate... OK. Буду ждать...


Хмм, к сожалению я установил что это единственное произведение Бетховена в этом двойнике. Зато много другого хорошего есть  :Smiley:

----------


## barsukRed

> barsukRed, зря ты так. Да, ничего общего с обычной. но звук совершенно потрясный... 
> Мы ведь не будем спорить что электрогитара мертвый инструмент по сравнению с акустической?


Нет,нет, я и не говорю что электроскрипка-плохой инструмент.  :Smiley:  А даже наоборот-это инструмент имеет свою нишу в кагорте инструментов. 
К сожалению электроинструменты не имеют возможности общаться с исполнителем через пальцы рук, но у них есть хорошее качество-их звук можно модернизировать без боязни испортить звучание...ИМХО

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> и увидеть розовых слонов?


 :Cheesy:  Можно и слонов. Это кому-как...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

barsukRed, возникает вопрос, а сам ты играешь на каком-нибудь инструменте?

----------


## PavelA

@p2u Сожалею, давно туда не заходил. Значит, все закончилось.
Извини, что отправил ссылку без проверки.

----------


## DVi

> да кстати... http://youtube.com/watch?v=N-DKrWSO3NI классика она классика и есть


Очень. Очень хорошо.

----------


## Белый Сокол

> какую музыку ты слушаешь?!


Слушаю все: от классического рока до death-металла, нравится power и heavy, а также symphonic metal  :Smiley:

----------


## Bratez

Пацаны, объясните неграмотному, шо такое *эмо рок*? Эмо - это типа такие томно-понтовые деффачки в черном, да? А рок - это ж Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Nazareth... Непонятно ваащенна...! Или я уже так безнадежно стар?

----------


## XP user

> Пацаны, объясните неграмотному, шо такое *эмо рок*?


Предполагаю, что вы меня спрашиваете?  :Cheesy: 
Всё про Эмо

Paul

----------


## Bratez

> Предполагаю, что вы меня спрашиваете?


Нет, Paul, я обращался к тем, кто помоложе.... :Wink: 




> Всё про Эмо


Ниасилил. Вата какая-то...  :Huh:

----------


## Белый Сокол

Bratez, вам про самих Эмо или про эмо-кор?

----------


## Гриша

И про тех и про других и поподробней  :Smiley:

----------


## Белый Сокол

Гриша, 
В общем эмо, как субкультура, явление довольно нежелательное, на мой взгляд, и вот почему: сами по себе они безопасны, но их внешний вид иногда просто убивает - предпочитают прическу а-ля косая "рваная" стрижка, цвета - черный (преобладает в образе эмо, его предпочтение может быть вызвано депрессией, несчастьем, отверженностью) и розовый (отражает радостные моменты, это вызов общей мрачности) И это еще что, вот позиционируют они себя вообще странно: ощущая сложность окружающего мира и испытывая нехватку любви и понимания, представитель эмо-культуры выражает боль, которую испытывает каждый. Поэтому эмо-кид — часто ранимый и депрессивный человек. Он выделяется из толпы ярким внешним видом, ищет единомышленников и мечтает о счастливой любви. Вроде бы ничего криминального, да вот статистика так не думает.  Противники её считают, что эмо культивирует депрессию и виктимность, пропагандирует самоубийство. В начале 2008 года в прессе появились сведения, что ФСБ намерена бороться с распространением эмо из-за пропаганды детского суицида.
В первую очередь жертвами становятся еще совсем молодые девчонки, "повернутые" на эмо-культуре, и поэтому воспринимающие все более болезненно. Интересен и тот факт, что являясь по идеологии сторонниками Straight edge (политико-мировоззренческое движение, характерными чертами которого являются полный отказ от наркотиков (включая законные алкоголь и табак), разборчивость в половых связях и т.д.), многие эмо пьют, курят и употребляют наркотики различной степени тяжести. Вот что считает частный психолог Людмила Колодина:

"Подростки эмо депрессивны и ранимы с детства. Оболочку субкультуры им навязывает мода. Да, это проблемный слой социума, но административные методы его не вычистят. Власть это прекрасно понимает и руководствуется не социально-психологическими мотивами. Прессинг эмо связан, мне кажется, с политикой. Эмо - полная противоположность рафинированной, нацеленной исключительно на успех молодежи. Посмотрите на юных сторонников правящей партии "Молодая гвардия" - улыбчивы, без вредных привычек и, главное без мыслей о смерти. Общество выбрало идеал гражданина - политически подкованного, желательно с финансовым или юридическим образованием, с активной жизненной позицией."

Теперь насчет музыкального направления:
По одной из версий, корни этой субкультуры уходят в музыкальное движение, отпочковавшееся в 80-е гг. XX в. от панка. Представители эмо добавили к обычному для панка бешеному звучанию эмоциональный вокал, по-женски откровенную лирику и элементы психоанализа - сделали ставку на публичное излияние чувств и внутренних переживаний.

Собственно, это свойство и считается фундаментом эмо-культуры. Термин "эмо" происходит от слова "эмоциональный", а последователь эмо - тот, кто "через край" переполнен чувствами и готов выплескивать их в самых разных формах -в стихах, через музыку, одежду - и через доступные каждому человеку эмоции: печаль и радость, смех и слезы.
Типичные эмо-подростки предпочитают сочетание черного и розового цветов (цвета смерти и любви), выкрашенные в радикальный черный волосы, сильно подведенные глаза (и мальчики, и девочки) и мечтательно-отрешенный взгляд из-под длинной косой челки. Наиболее известная символика эмо-движения - розовые черепа на черном фоне. К слову, несколько сезонов назад подобные принты повсеместно встречались в коллекциях известных производителей одежды - мода всегда заимствовала идеи у уличных субкультур. Но далеко не все тинейджеры, считающие себя эмо, выглядят как эмо и проводят целые дни "смеясь и плача невпопад" или раздумывая, как бы им поэффектнее распрощаться с жизнью. Свои эмоции они демонстрируют иным способом. Например, выкладывая на своих интернет-форумах и сайтах фотографии, рисунки, рассказы собственного сочинения. Во многих стихах и рассказах действительно сквозят трагические нотки и намеки на непонимание со стороны этого "ужасного, ужасного мира".

Музыка эмо сама по себе - особый вид хардкор-музыки, основанный на сокрушительно сильных эмоциях в голосе вокалиста и мелодичной, но часто полностью отсутствующей музыкальной составляющей. Отличительные особенности этого стиля — манера вокала, включающая в себя визг, плач, стоны, шёпот. Тексты песен носят личностный характер. (вырезка из Wiki) От себя же скажу - меня не вставляет от голоса, который не то мужской, не то женский, меня не впечатляет внешний вид и музыка, которую они играют, голосового "эффекта рупора" в куплетах, и пронзительного крика в припевах. Мне эмо не нравится - песни у них не идейные какие-то... 

Но, как говорится, "мумие - оно кому как"  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Короче это шлак,мне больше по душе Растаманы,вполне спокойные и доброжелательные люди,играют красивую музыку(регги),а не,то что эти шимпанзе(готы,эмо и прочие...),растманы(настоящие растаманы) имеют довольно высокую духовную культуру,реально осознают происходящее вокруг них(в то время как эмо сидят и плачут и думают быстрей бы сдохнуть),растаман -человек миролюбивый и видит любовь и жизнь во всех ее проявлениях...

Р.S.я не говорю о тех,которые курять "дурь" и считают себя растаманами...

Это мое ИМХО и спорить я не собираюсь  :Smiley:

----------


## Numb

Гриша, про растаманов, боюсь, вы неправы, разве что, вы имели в виду наших, отечественных растаманов пространства бывшего СССР  :Smiley:  . Корневые, так сказать, растаманы, во-первых, простите за неполиткорректность, расисты (т.е., буквально: все пошли от эфиопов, потому, эфиопы - высшая раса, остальные - недочеловеки, black power супротив американской white power, и так далее, вплоть до идей расовой сегрегации. Так что с миролюбием у них, того... Не заладилось, одним словом. Кстати, довольно смешно с музыкой получилось: Madness, например, за их песенку One Step Beyond обвиняли в расизме, хотя песенка, фактически, была кавером какого-то ска-исполнителя с Ямайки ). Во-вторых, как ни крути, а, если ты живешь не на Ямайке, как-то трудно поверить в божественное происхождение императора Эфиопии, что, в принципе, краеугольный камень всего растафарианства.
Кстати, вот вам пример русского регги аж 26-летней давности  :Smiley:  
  Но это так, лирика, поток ненужной информации. Задумался, а что бы ответить в опросе... Пожалуй, сейчас больше всего слушаю так называемой early music , а так - как с книжками: "Любые жанры хороши, кроме скучных"  :Smiley:  Беда большинства современных жанров из тех, что перечислены в опросе, по-моему, в том, что они совершенно безнадежно вторичны - занимаются пережевыванием того, что до них пережевывали уже не раз и не два. Но гениальных музыкантов, вообще, раз,два - и обчелся, так было во все времена, да оно, может быть, и к лучшему.

----------


## Longard

Одна незадача.
Название "эмо" - происходит от слова "эмоциональный". Что в данном случае подразумевает под собой свободное проявление ЛЮБЫХ эмоций.
А то что мы имеем возможность наблюдать - являет собой некую безумную смесь гот, панк и инди культур.

Вообщем бурда это, а не эмо.

----------


## barsukRed

> barsukRed, возникает вопрос, а сам ты играешь на каком-нибудь инструменте?


Вопрос,наверное,излишний... Нескромно как-то будет отвечать (ведь,типа в личных данных форума есть кое-какие данные...  :Smiley:  ) Но если интересно, могу ответить-да,я аккордеонист. Но более 20 лет играю на басу. Просто так получилось в жизни... Но скрипку знаю не по наслышке-сын скрипач.

----------


## PavelA

Я вот честно скажу: не знаю, что ответить.
Что я слушаю:
- 95,2 Рок-радио
- 103,0 Шансон
- не помню - Наше радио
- не помню - Relax
- 101,0 в Инете - Русские песни
- авторскую песню, в основном классиков жанра.
- Radio Classic
- Radio Jazz, очень люблю, но редко удается послушать джаз в живую.

И еще очень много чего.  :Wink: 

На одной из пирушек тамада-певец меня спросил: Откуда ты столько песен знаешь?
Ответ простой: Просто запоминаются.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*barsukRed*, сорри, не глянула в профиль)

так уж получлось что те, с кем я лично общаюсь играют именно на электро-инструментах (гитары в основном, но общалась и с человеком с электроскрипкой). В одушевленности своих инструментов они вроде не сомневаются... 
Думаю *Longard* поддержит мою точку зрения  :Wink:

----------


## barsukRed

Да я и не спорю с Вами  :Smiley:   и др. музыкантами по поводу одушевленности эл.инструментов. Это дело сугубо личное. Это только мои наблюдения...
Но хотелось-бы все-таки немного уточнить: я хотел сказать не об неодушевленности электроинструментов, а об неодушевленности звуков, которые они издают. Только лишь...  :Smiley: 
Но очень важным считаю чтобы музыка вызывала эмоции у человека! И неважно какая-рок,поп,классика... И неважно с помощью каких инструментов, хоть на пиле смычком играй  :Smiley:  Лишь бы человек *переживал* во время прослушивания...

----------


## Longard

Честно говоря, с трудом представляю себе как "одушевленный" инструмент, может издавать "неодушевленные" звуки.  :Smiley: 
Я конечно понимаю, что мы сейчас говорим о чисто метафорических понятиях, но все же.
Инструмент, он на то и называется - инструмент.
От латинского _instrumentum_ - орудие.
Здесь все зависит только от Мастера. От того, кто управляет, ведет и командует сим "предметом". 
Звук, у электрического инструмента, все равно ведь живой. Пусть он и снимается и обрабатывается через электронные датчики, но это как приготовление еды. Происходит чистка, обработка, насыщение ароматами... Открывается сама суть.  :Smiley: 


Я конечно поэтизирую и утрирую, но я надеюсь что вы поняли, что я имел в виду.  :Smiley: 


Искренне ваш.

----------


## barsukRed

> Пусть он и снимается и обрабатывается через электронные датчики


*Longard* вполне Вашу мысль понял. Только хотелось бы уточнить-в электроинструменте звук издает динамик. И управлять этим уже может не только музыкант но и звукорежиссер. А посему как ни старайся играть-а звукорежиссер вполне может и испохабить всю игру.  :Cheesy:

----------


## PavelA

Вклинюсь в Вашу беседу: а как же Виктор Зинчук, Gary Moor и др. гитаристы.
У них ведь электрогитара живет и звукорежисеры не портят игру.

Звук, конечно другой, нежели у классических гитар, но тоже в своем роде "живой". Я, не музыкант, поэтому у меня только эмоции.
Есть такой бард Александр Дольский. Он получил музыкальное образование по классу гитары. Послушаешь его песни и поражаешься тому что он в них выделывает.
С другой стороны, заслушиваюсь мастерами электро-гитар.

----------


## Белый Сокол

> С другой стороны, заслушиваюсь мастерами электро-гитар.


Угу, я, когда сольники Блэкмора из Deep Purple слушаю, вообще в нирвану впадаю  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Спасибо ALEX(XX) за ссылку, несколько раз прослушал с удовольствием. Чиж-Урал Байкер Блюз (Антропология)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewjRCFr20yw

----------


## [email protected]

надо было опрос в качестве чекбокса делать я не выбираю один жанр а слушаю от многих по немногу.

----------


## NMF

Electronic Music Only  :Smiley: 

Trance & Progressive
House | Techno | Minimal
Drum-n-Bass | Breakz
Chillout | Ambient | New Age
Acid Jazz | Lounge

 :Cheesy:

----------


## Strange

Слушаю в основном Электронику и Фьюжн. И остального помаленьку.

----------


## priv8v

слушаю разную, все под настроение и под то, что в данный момент делаю. по-моему если нравится жанр, например, рок, то слушать в нем можно очень многие группы - конечно не все песни будут нравится, но какие-то понравятся - вот их можно и слушать.
к пример (имхо) если нравится Scorpions, то и Queen и Pink Floyd понравятся :Smiley: 
не могу не вспомнить нашу классику рока: Шевчука, Кинчева, Расторгуева...
из инструментальной музыки больше всего люблю Поля Мориа...

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Слушаю все то, что нравится когда услышу. Даже попса иногда попадает. Конечно направление есть, которое когда-то было основным, но таких здесь не указано, а жаль, ведь если вслушаться в старый DreamHouse&Trance, то и там есть очень приятные темы. Есть электронная музыка которая помогает мне не впасть в депресняк, но если туда попал, то помогает выбраться Классика, токката и фуга ре-минор Баха(на органе), это верный способ. Больше конечно предпочитаю старую электро, до разделения на хаус и техно, когда было просто РЭЙВ.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

я вот тут с интересной группой познакомилась... Knorkator называется....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WdXf8XPPF8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew936cc9nfA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbzxN02PsCk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa_0K5ipp5c

меня очень прет)))

----------


## Вячеслав12

*Depeche Mode*. Enjoy The Silence -  :053: Да и вообще, все неоромантики в целом. Классика, конечно, тоже суперб - Бетховен с 9 сонатой и не только, весь БАХ рульный...:

----------


## Sergo73

Функция "_Какую музыку ты слушаешь?!_" зависит, как минимум, от трех переменных: 1.Твой возраст. 2.Твои музыкальные вкусы. 3.Твоё текущее настроение/состояние: а)для души/комфорта, б)для фона, в)поколбаситься :-) ).
"Неважно на чем играть, главное ЧТО!" (не помню чьи слова, но в точку  :Wink: )

Проголосовал за Джаз, т.к. сейчас в голове Армстронг.

----------


## gdn

Выбрал рок-музыку, хотя слушаю многие "ее разделы" включая панк-рок и метал, лучше бы если бы в опросе был-бы checkbox.

----------


## Ivaemon

Опрос составлен крайне неудачно. Распределение ответов кричит об этом. напихано аж 8 (!!!) роков, но не нашлось места ни классике (!!), ни кантри, ни нью-эйджу...

----------


## Банщик

psy, fullon, DnB, electro house

----------


## kudoks

Я люблю слушать самую продвинутую по звучанию музыку в любых направлениях.Лишь бы была продвинутой.Но вот такой музыки вообще мало.Жаль.

----------


## Damien

> .Лишь бы была продвинутой.


попсовой т.е.?
По опросу. Гораздо проще сказать, что не слушаю: - хард, эмо.

хард рок <> хардкор рок ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Evgueny

Подсел на РОК уже после армии и оч даже полюбил.

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Слушаю музыку под настроение, но в основном nu-metal :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Во, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2seJEwKPx7s одногодки мы с этой записью  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

*Эмо-рэп*

Рыдающие негры, что ли? Не.... Это был бы наверное doom-rap...

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Мне кажется под *Эмо-рэп* подразумевался какой-то новый вид рэп-кора с плаксивым солистом :Shocked:  не думаю, что такое возможно...хотя, чего не бывает :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Ответить однозначно, что слушаю не могу.
Слишком много разных стилей. Все зависит от настроения.

----------


## DefesT

А я вот это котирую - House, Electro, NuRave, Minimal, Rock, Rus Rap, Ska, SkaCore, BrithPop  :Smiley:

----------


## Wild Spirit

Power/Symphonic/Gothic/Heavy metal. Любимые группы: Sabaton, Hammerfall, After Forever.

----------


## PavelA

> Power/Symphonic/Gothic/Heavy metal. Любимые группы: Sabaton, Hammerfall, After Forever.


Стили знакомы, но групп не слыхал. Как я отстал от жизни  :Sad:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Hammerfall


обажаю) И соло Канс тоже очень неплох 
Я кстати уже давно борюсь за создание российского фанклуба

----------


## Wild Spirit

> обажаю) И соло Канс тоже очень неплох


Кстати, если Вам нравится Hammerfall, рекомендую послушать Sabaton. Мне, как фану Hammerfall, очень нравится.  :Smiley: 



> Я кстати уже давно борюсь за создание российского фанклуба


 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## PavelP

мой плейлист- сборная солянка... 70`rock & techno, flo rap & classic, jazz & dnb, но что что, а попсу не переношу))) 
 в основном же online радио слухаю- dubstep.fm, 1.fm, jazz88.org

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Кстати, если Вам нравится Hammerfall, рекомендую послушать Sabaton. Мне, как фану Hammerfall, очень нравится.


спасибо,послушаю  :Smiley: 
а то только знаю, что у них тур совместный. Кстати автору плаката тура респект, я сначала подумала что с ними выступает одна группа с названием sabbaton bullet  :Cheesy: 

От себя рекомендую послушать Mago de Oz  :Smiley:  http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...rch_type=&aq=f

----------


## Infernal_lightning

> Power/Symphonic/Gothic/Heavy metal. Любимые группы: Sabaton, Hammerfall, After Forever.


Просто шикарные группы Мне Sabaton из них больше всего нравится)
Сама все больше склоняюсь к melodic death metal)

----------


## Wiesel

In Flames - любовь на века. 

Что, впрочем, не мешает слушать лично мне и классику, и попсу, и японских исполнителей и латинские радиостанции, на которых периодически бывает альтернатива или индастриал. Таким образом, у меня на одном плейлисте могут находиться и Вивальди, и Хамасаки Аюми, и "Romantic Collection by Cannibal Corpse" %) 

P.S. К Hammerfall'у, в принципе, недурно идет Helloween. У них есть даже парочка каверов на одни и те же песни. 
Так же, любителям Stratovarius'a может понравиться Zonata и Sonata Arctica.

----------


## strawser

> Сама все больше склоняюсь к melodic death metal)


Интересно, я тоже немного увлекся только благодаря приставке мелодик, без нее про шум по - моему. Пока не могу наслушаться Children of Bodom. Есть рекомендации?

----------


## Infernal_lightning

> Пока не могу наслушаться Children of Bodom


Children of Bodom пока что-то вообще не воспринимаю.Пока к стилю так сказать "присматриваюсь", и нравятся несколько групп - Darkest hour (пока - мои любимые в МДМ), Deadlock, Amon amarth, Soilwork, Sonic Syndicate, Dark Tranquillity, In flames (ранние), Man must die. Ну и немного отсебятины не про МДМ - очень нравится группа Scars on Broadway (жанр: Альтернативный рок).

----------


## ScratchyClaws

ценителям Хаммеров - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZqR5yGla2M узнаете мотивчик? текст там другой уже, кстати.
Ещё есть сольник Йоахима (CANS)...

melodic death вроде в раннем творчестве Therion есть...

----------


## valho

В основном metal, trash-metal 80-x, раньше был знаком с Летовым и Цоем и тут где то в соседнем доме от меня вроде живёт барабанщик из "Арии" Александр Манякин, ну вобщем когда то давно было всё весело...

----------

